# Removing old paint from molding?



## mark942 (Feb 2, 2008)

http://www.valsparglobal.com/val/resident/goof-off.jsp


----------



## batesrt (Feb 4, 2008)

mark942 said:


> http://www.valsparglobal.com/val/resident/goof-off.jsp


won't that remove the stain/varnish from the molding as well?


----------



## mark942 (Feb 2, 2008)

It is easier on wood work than paint stripper. Or sand paper.I have used this product for quite some time now and have had great results...........:thumbsup:


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Usually a putty knife is the best option
It can be daunting, but frankly it's not a good situation
Mostly it will depend on how fresh the drips are, and what coating exactly is on the trim

If it's just stain, then don't bother
Scrape, sand, primer (oil), and paint

If it's some sort of oil-based poly or lacquer/shellac, then Oops! or Goof Off! may help with removal
You are better of scraping as much as possible first though



> previous home owner obviously did a quick job ...before selling


I can't tell you how many of these "we don't care (about the right way or quality) we're just putting on the market" jobs give the buyer way more of a mess than if they had just left it alone


----------

